# 2007 Bow Buck



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Here are some pictures of the buck I shot with my bow the week before rifle season. The cuddeback pictures were taken the day before I shot him, pretty cool to have those pictures!!!!! He is a 18" 5x5 with 9" G2, and 10" G3. Goin on the wall


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nicely done Tator! By the date it looks like he was out trick or treating a little late. 
Good to see you're still kickin and stickin'. :beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow nice deer


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, it's been a while since posting here, but hunting season is nearing an end so I'll have a lot more free time to NODAKOUTDOOR up ha

Look forward to typing the keyboard again on here, and plus, someones gotta ride 870xprs about UNC and how their ranking is way over inflated........


----------



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice buck Tator!

Now you'll have plenty of time to watch Carolina dominate ACC hoops!

:beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

did UNC put a team together this year???? or are you still talking about their womens team??? that's probably it, I hope they do well in the ACC too, I support all womens athletics.


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

NICE BUCK TATOR


----------

